# Round trip to Chicago- Washington, DC. 50, 29



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

This trip was planned relatively quickly. It came about because of the “I want to ride a train now” urge. I talked with my buddy Mike, and he was game too. So the trip was booked on Sunday night. On Thursday we would take 50 to Washington, DC. On Saturday we would take 29 back. 

At the same time I read on AU that Amtrak would start pe-ordering of meals fo all sleeping car passengers on east coast trains. Apparently we missed the cut off for receiving this service. Neither of us received emails for preordering meals. This currently is not an issue because we gorged on a medium thin crest Connie’s pizza for lunch. 

We are now sitting in the metropolitan lounge with stuffed stomach and anticipation for Mike’s first ride on the Cardinal. 

There are about 15 people in the lounge right now. There were not that many earlier before departures of 21, 3,5, and 7.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

An unexpected surprise was a close colleague driving to Connie’s to meet us after seeing Mike’s post about our lunch at Connie’s on Facebook. This was a highlight of our lunch and got our trip off to a great start.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2020)

Enjoy your trip. I look forward to reading about it. Say hello to Mike for me. (you and Mike are braver than I am).


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> This trip was planned relatively quickly. It came about because of the “I want to ride a train now” urge. I talked with my buddy Mike, and he was game too. So the trip was booked on Sunday night. On Thursday we would take 50 to Washington, DC. On Saturday we would take 29 back.
> 
> At the same time I read on AU that Amtrak would start pe-ordering of meals fo all sleeping car passengers on east coast trains. Apparently we missed the cut off for receiving this service. Neither of us received emails for preordering meals. This currently is not an issue because we gorged on a medium thin crest Connie’s pizza for lunch.
> 
> ...


Yall have a good and safe trip, Hi to Mike too!

Look forward to your trip reports!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

The sleeper is full on 50. Not sure about coach. Boarding from lounge was a single file line. The agent Leading the line was pleasant and efficient. I’ve seen her on several different trips and she has always been helpful. Today she printed Mike’s ticket since I could not get quick trac to work for us. 

50 boarded on track 26. Another train was unloading on 28. This was bit crowded and messy. The sca for the sleeper is an African American lady named chen(sp?). She efficiently greeted us and suggested extra luggage be kept in the handicapped room.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

Dinner order taken before crossing 55th street. They had the pasta so I thought I would try it.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Dinner order taken before crossing 55th street. They had the pasta so I thought I would try it.


Pasta? Chicken Fetuccini or Meatballs? I wish I was with you guys. It has been a year since I have seen you (and longer for Mike). (BTW, KK and I were texting last night about your trip)


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

We miss you too. It’s the pasta with meatballs. Currently sitting waiting for freight traffic.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 16, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> We miss you too. It’s the pasta with meatballs. Currently sitting waiting for freight traffic.


I hear that the pasta with meatballs is probably the best entree. ❤ What is Mike eating? Too bad you and Mike cannot send me your free alcoholic beverages. LOL  
I am looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

We are now backing up and are proceeding west along the sws Metra line. The conductor announced a detour over the belt railroad.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

Mike ordered the shrimp and lobster entree. After a few miles we have stopped Backing westward.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

We are now proceeding East. I think we will cross the Dan Ryan expressway on entirely different route. 

We just passed
football stadium where I coached many games. Stagg field. Usually got our butts beat by the other team.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

After all that on normal route. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

Pasta was decent. View awesome.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

There is something about a train ride. I’m sitting here happy without a care in the world. This is what was needed.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 16, 2020)

Listening to Isaac Hayes Three Tough Guys soundtrack followed by Donna Summers Bad Girls album.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

I slept off and in throughout the night. Woke up up to see a notification from Amtrak that we had sat for 1 hour 45 minutes East of Connorsville, Indiana due to unforeseen crew change.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

Sunrise in Cincinnati


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

Breakfast was interesting. All tables blocked in lounge car except for crew use. I told LSA that my bed was still down. He fixed breakfast for me then put the bed up. Crews are working diligently to serve passengers under challenging conditions.


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jul 17, 2020)

Could you give a report on the state of air conditioning, especially on the Capitol Limited. I read that Superliners are having serious AC issues. Thanks


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

I will do that. Currently on a viewliner sleeper. AC is working well. The wear and tear is evident. Does not appear that extra cleaning has been done on this car for some time. It’s going to be hot the next few days. So should be able to give my report about AC.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

The LSA explained that the delay was caused by a freight train crew reaching hours of service. So the unforeseen crew change was on the freight, not 50. We are running 2:40 late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

A person was caught smoking pot in their roomette. Conductor had a talk with him. Warned him about having liquor too. Passenger told conductor that he was allowed to have alcohol. Conductor explained that passenger had already been caught with pot. So he should plan to get off at next stop which will be prince. 

Nice trip along the New River.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

The guy would not get off when conductor told him to. So police have boarded. Train was moved up so the police and pot smoker can get off at rear of sleeper.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

Pictures say it better.


----------



## jiml (Jul 17, 2020)

Most recent pics are great! One of my favorite routes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

Glad you are enjoying it. 4 hours late and not likely to make up time. Just joined Norfolk Southern at Orange.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 17, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> View attachment 18136
> We are now proceeding East. I think we will cross the Dan Ryan expressway on entirely different route.
> 
> We just passedView attachment 18136
> football stadium where I coached many games. Stagg field. Usually got our butts beat by the other team.


Looks like you have to be headed North or South based on the direction of the pic.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

I know that stadium well. Here is a link to the location on google maps. Amos A Stagg Stadium
1035 W 74th St, Chicago, IL 60621
(773) 535-3808








Amos A Stagg Stadium · 1035 W 74th St, Chicago, IL 60621


★★★★☆ · Stadium




goo.gl





We were on the tracks south of the stadium. This area is part of a CREATE project that will eventually send Metra southwest trains into Lasalle street and create grade desperation for several diamond crossings in the area. 

The Cardinal and Metra Southwest service usually switches off of the nyc-was-Det route and runs west of the yard. Then continues south while Metra diverges west past the stadium. Metra uses the northern most set of tracks. Freights use the southern set of tracks there. 

On my trip the Cardinal pulled past the Metra tracks diverging to Orland Park and stopped. Then backed around the southern leg of a wye to back westward down the Metra tracks. Then pulled forward and went south again. It was a very strange move. 

Amtrak sent me an email that the Cardinal would be delayed by track work between Chicago and Dyer. The conductor announced that we were detouring on the belt line. So I’m pretty confused why the move was done this way.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 17, 2020)

We arrived Alexandria about 9:40 pm. 30 minutes Before arriving I notified the conductor that we wished to get off in Alexandria Rather than Washington union station. He looked up our names to note this. Then he thanked me for being a select plus member. He went on for a couple of minutes thanking me. I was surprised and impressed. Especially since our getting off resulted in his having to open the sleeper door to let us off.


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> The guy would not get off when conductor told him to. So police have boarded. Train was moved up so the police and pot smoker can get off at rear of sleeper.



Good.


----------



## Tom in PA (Jul 18, 2020)

Beautiful pictures! I used to wave at the Cardinal when I was kayaking near Paw Paw, WV. Also on the North Fork of the Potomac, waving at the Potomac Eagle excursion train from Romney.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

We had a great breakfast at the original Pancake house in Bethesda and lunch at the Fogo de Chao steakhouse. We used Lyft to limit being in the heat. We arrived Union station at 3:00 pm. 

It took less than a minute for a ticket agent to print Mike’s ticket. Then a red cap met us on the way to arrange to take us to 29. We checked in at the lounge. We sat less than 5 minutes before the red cap returned to take us to the train. 

The scas of the 2900 and 2901 cars were divvying up passengers between the two sleepers. Apparently most or all passengers were booked into the 2900 car. 

The AC is working and the car looks immaculate compared to the viewliner on the Cardinal. Apparently the cleaning protocol is applied rigorously in Washington DC.


----------



## PVD (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm not sure I could do Fogo for lunch, almost defeats the purpose....When my niece lived a few blocks from Union Station, I conspired with her husband to have dinner at the Penns Avenue location. We had a good laugh at her expense since she had recently become a vegetarian.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> We had a great breakfast at the original Pancake house in Bethesda and lunch at the Fogo de Chao steakhouse. We used Lyft to limit being in the heat. We arrived Union station at 3:00 pm.
> 
> It took less than a minute for a ticket agent to print Mike’s ticket. Then a red cap met us on the way to arrange to take us to 29. We checked in at the lounge. We sat less than 5 minutes before the red cap returned to take us to the train.
> 
> ...


Since you live in Chicago, I know you understand about the "Slackers" that work the Yards there! 

Glad to know the Cap is getting Good Equipment, last time I rode ( Fall of 19)I thought I was on a NDM Train the Sleeper was so Old and Ratty!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

The SCA announced that csx has imposed a heat restriction until 7 pm. He thinks we will probably make up time.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Since you live in Chicago, I know you understand about the "Slackers" that work the Yards there!
> 
> Glad to know the Cap is getting Good Equipment, last time I rode ( Fall of 19)I thought I was on a NDM Train the Sleeper was so Old and Ratty!




What is a NDM train?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> What is a NDM train?


Mexico's National Railroad that used to run Old Ex American Class I RR Equipment on its Passenger Trains.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

Dinner was served. I again got the meatball pasta. That’s decent. Attendant asked us when we wanted our meals. Gave us choices of when to receive them at 30 minute intervals. Food arrived right at 6 pm.


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Jul 18, 2020)

Sounds like a great trip !!! I wish I could do it to... But I live in Canada and can't cross the border, but I wouldn't right now anyway.  
Maybe next year hopefully when all of this will be a distant memory...
Looking forward to your next post...


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

An update on the air conditioning. It’s struggling to keep me cool with door closed to my roomette . It was ok for awhile. But now I’m warm. Strange because sun has set and it’s cooled outside.


----------



## PVD (Jul 18, 2020)

I hope it is because a good amount of outside air is brought into the system. Not as good for cooling as mostly recirculated, but more than likely a healthier choice at the present time. (just guessing though)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> An update on the air conditioning. It’s struggling to keep me cool with door closed to my roomette . It was ok for awhile. But now I’m warm. Strange because sun has set and it’s cooled outside.


Are you in a Reconditioned Car or one of the Run hard and put up wet Antiques???


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

We are early into Pittsburg. Still stuffy but in the car. A few seconds after checking vents I feel cool air circulating. Relief.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m in a superliner 2 car. Delaware. Some work has been done on this car as evidenced by a new control button for air temperature and a new outlet. I’ve not seen this before.


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jul 19, 2020)

Poor AC in Superliners is what someone else said here. I think I'm going to cancel my cross-country reservation for next month. Too many issues, not just Amtrak. Anyway, the Cardinal Viewliner AC was OK in your roomette?


----------



## Steve4031 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes. The AC was ok in the viewliner sleeper. It was ok in the superliner sleeper. It was functional. Just not as cool as I would like. 

The breakfast service was same as Cardinal. Walk to diner and take food back to room. There was no sightseer lounge. 

We arrived Chicago 9 minutes late.


----------



## Willbridge (Jul 19, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Mexico's National Railroad that used to run Old Ex American Class I RR Equipment on its Passenger Trains.


Yes, oddly enough the Mexican passenger service declined in proportion to the end of the supply of second-hand U.S. equipment. I have worked for two transit systems that sent "old" trolley coaches to Mexico City, where they ran for years. If you have low-cost workers in the shop you can do wonderful things. Also, if the capital cost of "new" second-hand rolling stock is low enough, then it's affordable to keep a big spare ratio, which makes life easier for the shop.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2020)

Willbridge said:


> Yes, oddly enough the Mexican passenger service declined in proportion to the end of the supply of second-hand U.S. equipment. I have worked for two transit systems that sent "old" trolley coaches to Mexico City, where they ran for years. If you have low-cost workers in the shop you can do wonderful things. Also, if the capital cost of "new" second-hand rolling stock is low enough, then it's affordable to keep a big spare ratio, which makes life easier for the shop.


I also rode in some Cars on NdM that were so old Pancho Villa probably used them during the Revolution!


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jul 19, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Yes. The AC was ok in the viewliner sleeper. It was ok in the superliner sleeper. It was functional. Just not as cool as I would like.
> 
> The breakfast service was same as Cardinal. Walk to diner and take food back to room. There was no sightseer lounge.
> 
> We arrived Chicago 9 minutes late.



Yes but you said it was straining and you were warm. That's not my idea of functional. I like it 70-72 F, no more. I have trouble breathing when it's too warm. Do you know what your temp was? I'll bet it was around 78. Does that seem right? It's a critical health issue for me. 

I don't know how the Ferrocrriles Nacionales de Mexico came into the conversation. I rode the train from Mexico City to Guadalajara in the early 1990s. As I recall, it was all Pullman. All the equipment had come from the US and was in good shape (it was summer and the AC in my bedroom worked!). At the station they inspected tickets at a stand prior to boarding. The conductor's cap said "Pullman". That was a time when the national government had made the decision to invest in passenger trains. In Latin America policies can change radically when a new government takes over. I don't know what happened in this case but I got the impression that they abruptly changed policy and abandoned the passenger train subsidies. Anyway, I loved the train. I also rode Mexico City-San Miguel de Allende. I remember a very good dining car.


----------



## Palmland (Jul 19, 2020)

Interesting report, steve4031. Sounds like train travel is still enjoyable in spite of the best efforts of Amtrak and the current pandemic. Sorry to hear the SSL lounge isn’t operating as sitting there as the train follows the Potomac and crosses at Harpers Ferry was one of the most enjoyable parts of the trip.

i didn’t realize NdeM operated passenger service into the 90’s. My trips were about two decades earlier: Aztec Eagle from San Antonio (with on an MP 10-6) and numerous heavyweight Pullmans and a diner from Laredo, and then, later, from Nogales, both to Mexico City. The first trip continued on overnight to Morelia. It was like stepping back to the 50’s in the U.S. I do remember seeing El Tapitio in Guadalajara complete with classic observation (I believe ex NYC) on the rear. Will the U.S. passenger trains have the same fate?


----------



## Ferroequinologist (Jul 21, 2020)

Any more updates on your trip? How did the AC work since your last report?


----------

